# I finally got off my a$$



## CodyS (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I finally set-up my $20 lathe and did something with it. In this case it is a mallet.

[attachment=1521]

[attachment=1531]

[attachment=1533]

[attachment=1524]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

Excellent job Cody that inspires me to do one today if I can get to it. I do not have a heavy duty wooden mallet. 

I hope you don't mind but I had to turn your two middle pics right-side-up. Those sideways pics make me fall out of my chair. :wacko2: 

Nice work thanks for showing us. $20 lathes rock!


.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Excellent job Cody that inspires me to do one today if I can get to it. I do not have a heavy duty wooden mallet.
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I had to turn your two middle pics right-side-up. Those sideways pics make me fall out of my chair. :wacko2:
> 
> ...



Of course I don't mind Kevin, I'll keep that in mind in the future. 

Your turnings inspired me to begin with! ha!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Your turnings inspired me to begin with! ha!



So I inspired myself? Well, I'll have to pat myself on the back.  

That's pretty cool really. I inspired you, you inspired me. It's almost like an _inspiracy_. 


.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Your turnings inspired me to begin with! ha!
> ...



hahaha!

Its a brilliant circle!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

I forgot to ask what kid of wood is it? 


.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I forgot to ask what kid of wood is it?
> 
> 
> .



no idea, It was from an old joist, it is some random aussie native.

But I can tell you it is DENSE and very hard (and purdy)! The first tool that I used just heated till the tip went black, admittedly it was a cheap tool.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice mallet Cody. Looks nice and heavy. great work.


----------

